# Verunka (Veronika Fasterova) - im sehr kreativen Badeanzug (58x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Juli 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Verunka*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Tokko (31 Juli 2009)

für Verunka.


----------



## stepi (2 Aug. 2009)

Jupp, sehr kreativ und ein sehr schöner Badeanzug!


----------



## Nipplepitcher (2 Aug. 2009)

Das nennt man dann wohl:

"ALLZEIT BEREIT" lol5


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2009)

Mission Impossible: Wenn Sie diesen Auftrag übernehmen, zerstört sich der Badeanzug nach Kontakt mit Wasser in 2 Sekunden! 
Sehr züchtig, dass sich das senkrechte Lächeln NICHT unter dem nassen Stoff abzeichnen kann. rofl3 Endlich mal ein Designer, der mitgedacht hat!
Danke für die Bilder!:thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (13 März 2010)

schöne shoozing pics besten dank


----------



## neman64 (13 März 2010)

:thx: tobi für die heißen sexy Bilder von Verunka.


----------

